
How to say “no” to your boss, your boss’s boss, and even the CEO - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/08/16/how-to-say-no/
======
pascalxus
There's good stuff in this post. But, Setting priorities on what you should be
working on is your bosses job, not yours. It's your job to say how much work
you can take on and what amount is reasonable and what's not.

Usually, if too much stuff comes in at once, You simply give your boss some
options (task1, task2, etc), so he can prioritize your work load according to
the needs of the business. Whatever doesn't get done this week, will need to
be pushed to next week or next month, next decade, etc.

~~~
itamarst
If you want to be more effective as an employee you need to take on the
responsibility of setting priorities. And you don't do this before you have a
certain level of skill and understanding, but once you do you become _much_
more effective if you know how to work towards goals instead of just being
told what to do.

And it's not that you contradict your boss' priorities. It's that you do what
needs doing: those priorities feed into it, but also the reasons for those
priorities.

